# New Orleans Hornets 2008-09 Schedule



## girllovesthegame

should be released today (8/06/08). I've heard the Hornets open on the road this season.


----------



## bee-fan

Since we open on the road, I wonder if the last game of the season will be at home. Either way, I can't wait to see the new schedule.


----------



## girllovesthegame

And here it is.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/schedule/

*Oct*
Wed 29 @ Golden State 9:30pm 
Thu 30 @ Phoenix 9:30pm *TNT*

*Nov*
Sat 01 vs Cleveland 7:00pm 
Wed 05 vs Atlanta 7:00pm 
Fri 07 @ Charlotte 6:00pm 
Sat 08 vs Miami 7:00pm *NBATV * 
Wed 12 vs LA Lakers 7:00pm 
Fri 14 vs Portland 7:00pm 
Sat 15 @ Houston 7:30pm *NBATV*
Wed 19 vs Sacramento 7:00pm 
Fri 21 @ Oklahoma City 8:30pm *ESPN* 
Sat 22 vs Oklahoma City 7:00pm 
Mon 24 @ LA Clippers 9:30pm 
Thu 27 @ Denver 9:30pm *TNT*
Fri 28 @ Portland 9:30pm

*Dec*
Wed 03 vs Phoenix 7:00pm *NBATV * 
Sat 06 vs Memphis 7:00pm 
Wed 10 vs Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 12 @ Boston 7:00pm *ESPN * 
Sun 14 @ Toronto 11:30am 
Tue 16 @ Memphis 7:00pm 
Wed 17 vs San Antonio 8:30pm *ESPN* 
Sat 20 vs Sacramento 7:00pm 
Tue 23 vs LA Lakers 7:00pm 
Thu 25 @ Orlando 11:00am *ESPN* 
Fri 26 vs Houston 7:00pm 
Sun 28 @ Indiana 6:00pm *NBATV*
Tue 30 vs Washington 7:00pm

*Jan * 
Fri 02 @ Portland 9:00pm 
Sat 03 @ Denver 8:00pm 
Tue 06 @ LA Lakers 9:30pm 
Wed 07 @ Utah 8:00pm 
Fri 09 vs LA Clippers 7:00pm 
Mon 12 vs New York 7:00pm 
Wed 14 @ Dallas 7:30pm 
Fri 16 @ Cleveland 7:00pm * ESPN * 
Sat 17 @ Detroit 6:30pm 
Mon 19 vs Indiana 2:30pm 
Wed 21 vs New Jersey 7:00pm 
Fri 23 @ Minnesota 7:00pm 
Mon 26 vs Philadelphia 7:00pm 
Wed 28 vs Denver 7:00pm 
Fri 30 vs Golden State 8:30pm *ESPN*
Sat 31 @ San Antonio 7:30pm *NBATV*

*Feb*
Mon 02 vs Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 04 vs Chicago 7:00pm 
Fri 06 vs Toronto 7:00pm 
Sun 08 vs Minnesota 6:00pm 
Mon 09 @ Memphis 7:00pm 
Wed 11 vs Boston 7:00pm 
Tue 17 @ Oklahoma City 7:00pm 
Wed 18 vs Orlando 7:00pm *ESPN * 
Fri 20 @ LA Lakers 9:30pm *ESPN*
Sat 21 @ Utah 8:00pm *NBATV*
Mon 23 @ Sacramento 9:00pm 
Wed 25 vs Detroit 7:00pm 
Fri 27 vs Milwaukee 7:00pm 

*March*
Sun 01 @ New Jersey 5:00pm 
Mon 02 @ Philadelphia 6:00pm 
Thu 05 vs Dallas 7:00pm *TNT*
Sat 07 vs Oklahoma City 7:00pm 
Mon 09 @ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 11 @ Washington 6:00pm 
Fri 13 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
Sat 14 @ Chicago 7:30pm 
Mon 16 vs Houston 7:00pm *NBATV*
Wed 18 vs Minnesota 7:00pm 
Fri 20 vs Memphis 7:00pm  
Sun 22 vs Golden State 6:00pm 
Wed 25 vs Denver 7:00pm 
Fri 27 @ New York 6:30pm 
Sun 29 vs San Antonio 7:00pm *ESPN*
Tue 31 @ Sacramento 9:00pm 

*April*
Wed 01 @ LA Clippers 9:30pm 
Fri 03 @ Golden State 9:30pm 
Sun 05 vs Utah 6:00pm 
Tue 07 @ Miami 6:30pm *NBATV* 
Wed 08 vs Phoenix 7:00pm 
Fri 10 @ Dallas 7:30pm 
Sun 12 vs Dallas 12:00pm *ABC* 
Mon 13 @ Houston 7:30pm 
Wed 15 @ San Antonio 7:00pm 





First 2 on the road against Golden State and then Phoenix. Home opener on Saturday night against Cleveland November 1st. The same night LSU plays Tulane. 

Last 2 games of the season on the road.

13 televised games (3 TNT's, 9 ESPN's and 1 ABC). I don't know if NBATV has released their schedule yet.


----------



## bee-fan

Oh well, that ends my thoughts of the Hornets ending their season at home. I'm hoping that since we have more national televised games, CST should show almost all the other games this year. We get to play on ESPN in OKC. :sadbanana: Really, I'm not surprised.

That schedule starts tough and end tough, I hope the Hornets are ready for the challenge this year.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Oh well, that ends my thoughts of the Hornets ending their season at home. I'm hoping that since we have more national televised games, CST should show almost all the other games this year. We get to play on ESPN in OKC. :sadbanana: *Really, I'm not surprised.*
> 
> That schedule starts tough and end tough, I hope the Hornets are ready for the challenge this year.


I'm not surprised either. I hope the Hornets are ready for this seasons challenges as well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

When do they release the pre-season schedule? I only know 2 games will be on the European tour.


----------



## bee-fan

I thought I read somewhere they were having a preseason game in Mobile.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

With all this Cox vs. Charter bull**** going on I'm really happy the Hornets are on national TV so many times. I'm FINALLY getting League Pass this year anyway so I suppose it won't matter.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I thought I read somewhere they were having a preseason game in Mobile.


Oh yeah, that's one preseason game I forgot about.


----------



## Diable

Must be more nationally televised games than the Hornets have had in the last five years.I think it was only three or four last year wasn't it and some of those were added to the schedule during the season.Year before that Paul had to talk to the freaking commissioner to get them on national tv.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I think it's cool they even decided to give the Hornets 2 nationally televised Holiday games. Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I hadn't realized the Hornets have an Easter Sunday nationally televised game as well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

NBATV has released their schedule so I edited to add them to the list.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> NBATV has released their schedule so I edited to add them to the list.


Now we're waiting for CST to make their schedule. I'm thinking we should be able to see all the games on television this year, since the Hornets have so many nationally televised games.


----------



## bee-fan

I guess I just got my answer. 4 games will not be televised.


----------



## girllovesthegame

There has been a change. ESPN is picking up the Orlando @ Hornets game on 2/18 and the game against the Bucks on ESPN has been dropped. 7pm CT. The Hornets need to have a bitter taste in their mouths after that televised Christmas game against the Magic and shouldn't want to be embarrased on national tv again.


----------

